
Wasted hours on Steam - reimertz
https://steamtime.info
======
lingzb
The top name has sunk 115K hours. If a person has 16 waking hours a day,
that's almost 20 years of that person's life. WOW

~~~
nostrademons
Steam counts as "hours playing" all time that a Steam-launched app is open.
That means that if you're AFK in a game, it counts towards Steam hours. If you
pause it and have dinner, it counts towards Steam hours. If you just left it
open on the title screen, it counts as Steam hours. If you have 3 games open,
it counts as 3x Steam hours.

Considering that Steam launches itself when your computer starts and many
people have multiple games, it's stupidly easy to run up super-high Steam
hours counts. I've got over 1100 hours in Factorio, of which probably 1/3 were
while I was sleeping, 1/3 while I was busy doing work or chores, and 1/6 were
while I was checking Hacker News with Factorio idling in the background.

